# Tarte a l' oignon



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Or Onion tart.
I was just thumbing through some of my books and I came across my "The cuisine of Fredy Girardet"

Girardet has always been one of my absolute favorite chefs.
He is now retired "Not really"from his place in Crisser Switzerland.

he is famouse for a warm onion tart he serves to you as you ponder his menu. although I have never been lucky enough to sit and eat Chez Girardet..I have made this tart often and I wanted to share this simple but ausome recipe.
This is for 6-8 people.

For the pastry:
1 1/2 cups flour
1/4 # butter (softened)
a pinch of salt
1 egg
For the filling:
2/3 onions
1 once bacon
3 tablespoons butter
3 sprigs parsley
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup milk
4 eggs
S&P to taste
Nutmeg
*****
To make the pastry, In a bowl work the flour,butter and salt together with your fingertips until the mixture is the consistency of meal. Stir in the egg then add 2-4 tablespoons of water, a tablespoon at a time until the dough can be preesed together into a ball. The amout of water depends on the type of flour you use. Refrigerate the dough.

Cut the onions into thin slices, cut the bacon crosswise into thin julienne strips. In a frying pan over low heat brown the bacon in 3 tablespoons of butter. Add the sliced onions and cook until tender.
Mince the parsley. In a bowl,whisk together the cream,milk and eggs and add the salt and pepper and a few gratings of nutmeg to taste. When the onions are tender , add them to this mixture and add the parsley.
Butter a 10 inch tart pan. Roll out the dough on a lightly floured surface until it is very thin and fits the pan. Line the pan with the pastry and push up to the edges so that is extends above the rim of the pan. Prick the bottom with a fork. Cut a disk of foil to fit the base of the pan and put it on top of the dough.

Cooking the tart:
Heat your oven to 325 F, Bake the pastry for 30 minutes with out letting any of the crust except the edges color. When the edges are browned lightly,remove the tart shell from the oven and remove the foil.Add the onion filling. Return the tart to the oven and turn off the oven. Let the tart bake one hour with the oven turned off.

Thats it
Enjoy
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am doing this just after I sign out!!!

Grok!


----------



## nippy sweetie (Dec 25, 2001)

Thank you.
this recipe may even convert me to pastry making!!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

easy, easy onion tart that's great for party passing 

Caramelize lots of thin sliced onions in some butter, salt/pepper, and a little fresh thyme.

Roll out a sheet of puff pastry, prick it, and spread the onions over top, almost to the edge; egg wash the edges, sprinkle with grated parmesan, and bake at 425 for about 25-30 minutes, til edges of pastry are gbd (golden brown and delicious!). Serve warm, in squares. Yum!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Cape Chef

I haven't told you how many times my guests and family have toasted to your well-being eating this wonderful tarte!!

The funny thing is, that everytime I prepare it I say to myself . "Ok next time I will try marmalady's version" but we are not bored of this tarte yet. I think I make it at least once every 10 days... I love tarts anyway.

I just made it for lunch and I remembered to drop a note on that!

BTW Your new Avatar is great. It reminds me of Isa's signature


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have just gotten in to work and checked up on the Cafe while all is quiet (aka before everyone gets in). I have got to stop doing this, because the last few days it has made me quite hungary!! Thanks a lot CC!!! LOL  . Actually CC you know my love for the classics so I am always glad to see some of these great recipes here on cheftalk.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

:bounce: Oh I love onion tart! Chef Cape, thank you for your recipe. I shall try it, at my first opportunity when I am visiting with my family next week. Marmalady, yours is very close to a flat one I make all the time with a bit of a twist (sometimes even a smaller version just for myself ). I use a flat flaky crust instead of the puff pastry, garnish the top with anchovies and kalamata olives (use the dried salted anchovies), and bake it in a hot oven on a pizza stone. Also, sometimes I add a slurp of port or other wine to the onions as they are caramelizing. Of course for a party the puff pastry would be especially nice


----------

